# Cas d'école (cas)



## Giulia2213

Ciao!
La mia amica è stata vittima di un errore di diagnosi per un errore d'identità (insufficienza renale stadio 5... che era in realtà di un altro paziente!).
Nella conversazione, cerco di dire: "L'erreur dont elle a été victime est un véritable *cas d'école* aux dires du néphrologue !"

Un cas d'école : un cas typique. Ici, l'erreur d'identité du patient est une cause typique d'erreur de diagnostic en néphrologie.

J'espère ne pas avoir écrit des éléments inutiles pour le contexte.

Avrei detto "*un caso di libro*"ma non mi suona molto italiano.



Alcune idee?

Grazie mille


----------



## ganesa2242

Ciao!

Forse "caso da manuale"?


----------



## Giulia2213

Non ne ho la piú pallida idea!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


ganesa2242 said:


> caso da manuale


Caso di scuola
Classico caso/caso classico
Tipico caso/caso tipico

_L'errore, di cui lei è stata vittima, è il classico caso di errore, a detta dei nefrologi._
Ma se puoi variare un po' la frase sarebbe più naturale:
(se già si è parlato dell'errore in precedenza)_... questo è il tipico/classico caso di errore a detta dei nefrologi._


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie mille!


----------



## lorenzos

Semplicemente "caso di scuola", qui


----------

